# Who drinks around here???



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

I don't and my old man is getting on the wagon... If ya'll haven't tried them yet there's a drink called Joose... Doug says they're nasty for the first quarter of it, but the rest of it is just wonderful...since it's 10% alcohol. I guess it may have some energy drink in it... he'd be wasted and still wired for hours.


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

Energy and alcohol is like trading hits with your heart. Nuff said.


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

I like to stay mellow my self...........................


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

my brother loves that stuff im not a fan.


----------



## Czar (Nov 11, 2009)

i'm addicited to diet coke  all i drink


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

Czar said:


> i'm addicited to diet coke  all i drink


*vomits all over his desk*


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

you need to start eating mentos too!


----------



## Sadie's Dad (Jul 9, 2009)

BLUE PIT BULL MAN said:


> you need to start eating mentos too!


Nice I have seen that guys blow up on youtube LOL


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

BLUE PIT BULL MAN said:


> my brother loves that stuff im not a fan.


No Matt, Im just mellow


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Not a big drinker I'd much rather smoke than get drunk.


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

kg420 said:


> Not a big drinker I'd much rather smoke than get drunk.


Amen!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

huh?_____________haha


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Puff Puff ( pass to staffydaddy )lol


----------



## KnineGuy (Mar 14, 2009)

kg420 said:


> Not a big drinker I'd much rather smoke than get drunk.


i 2nd that one :goodpost:


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Come on KnineGuy join the circle I'll share with ya.


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

lol I'll bring good stuff too Oz and kg420, lol and I have found Four Loko, sooo much better than that Joose crap, trust me and it's 12% abv


----------



## Marty (Dec 10, 2005)

Alcohol? never touched the stuff!!!


----------



## vdubbinya (Oct 8, 2008)

u can have that sh*t 4 locos are freakin horrible babe! heartburn like a mofo and i drink too fast they freakin slam me. its like drinkin a half a gallon of wine lmao


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

Marty said:


> Alcohol? never touched the stuff!!!


me either!!!!!!


----------



## Marty (Dec 10, 2005)

BLUE PIT BULL MAN said:


> me either!!!!!!


Well I take that back if the day ends with a "Y" I might drink a little


----------



## vdubbinya (Oct 8, 2008)

^^ too funny.


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

i love me some Carolina Catdaddy moonshine.It's nice and smooth


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

ooo Shane, the 4 loko is just the starter, lol, I usually am drinking Sailor Jerry and Coke, lol,


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

Marty said:


> Well I take that back if the day ends with a "Y" I might drink a little


yeah me not so much but i have been known to drink a lil once in a while.


----------



## vdubbinya (Oct 8, 2008)

i agree with the smoke not drink


----------



## DueceAddicTed (Sep 28, 2009)

Ima drinker but I aint drinking that stuff ..... Can't smoke I'll be laid out somewhere totally unconscious not a good thing lol


----------



## Marty (Dec 10, 2005)

Ummm today is Tuesda"y" right?


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

vdubbinya said:


> i agree with the smoke not drink


Well join the circle we totally share. Sharing is careing.


----------



## Marty (Dec 10, 2005)

As I've said I started smoking at 14 yrs old and stopped at 49 1/2 so I smoked longer then most of you have been alive lol 

I only had one kid and he was born naked so pot is bad for you... it makes your kids be born naked!!!! who want's that to happen LMAO  

Maybe I should start back


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Marty said:


> As I've said I started smoking at 14 yrs old and stopped at 49 1/2 so I smoked longer then most of you have been alive lol
> 
> I only had one kid and he was born naked so pot is bad for you... it makes your kids be born naked!!!! who want's that to happen LMAO
> 
> Maybe I should start back


Give it a try I'll roll one for you Marty.:roll:


----------



## texpitbull2 (Aug 13, 2007)

HA HAAAAAAAAAAA i drink a lil . only wiskey tho . dont like the clear stuff and beer taste like horse piss so ill stick with the good stuff .


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

texpitbull2 said:


> HA HAAAAAAAAAAA i drink a lil . only wiskey tho . dont like the clear stuff and beer taste like horse piss so ill stick with the good stuff .


Eeewww I don't like beer either, I'll stay in the circle.


----------



## Sampsons Dad (Jul 4, 2008)

I'll sip henney once in a while and wine.
But I quit all that other stuff.
and I NEVER touch any thing that mixes alcohol and caffeine, except an odd Bacardi and coke. I mean c'mon son, I'm puerto rican.


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

I don't drink those nasty alcohol drink mixes they sell. like those twisted teas and whatnot, YUCK! i'm more of a get it done and over with kinda girl lmao, if i'm interested in getting drunk i won't get myself all full on a mixed drink. if i'm just hangin out and want something to sip on i have a friend that has like a whole bar in her house, she makes the coolest most tasty girly drinks 

and i don't smoke, yuuuuuckkkk........


----------



## Aidan (Nov 3, 2009)

I drink, but I don't do those energry beer drinks. I'll do a redbull and vodka and thats as far as it goes with that.

Besides that, good micro brews and crown for the most part.


----------



## Marty (Dec 10, 2005)

meganc66 said:


> I don't drink those nasty alcohol drink mixes they sell. like those twisted teas and whatnot, *YUCK! i'm more of a get it done and over with kinda girl lmao,* if i'm interested in getting drunk i won't get myself all full on a mixed drink. if i'm just hangin out and want something to sip on i have a friend that has like a whole bar in her house, she makes the coolest most tasty girly drinks
> 
> and i don't smoke, yuuuuuckkkk........


Why would anyone drink for the taste? I'm all about getting it done kind of drinker LOL

Don't take me long either


----------



## Pitwoman (Aug 18, 2008)

yeah, never does, so why would you post that?????


----------



## Marty (Dec 10, 2005)

Pitwoman said:


> yeah, never does, so why would you post that?????


????????>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## Raybeez (Mar 28, 2009)

im down with a pint of Guinness a shot of jameson and pulling a fat thick white tube


----------



## Chaos4ever (Oct 2, 2009)

Why drink & drive when you can smoke & fly
LEGALIZE
I have been a liquid therapist for 6 years though ( bartender ). Some of my sign drinks are Good Night Irene, Booty Call , and No Panties.


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

lmao marty takes me not long at all  im a small girl


----------



## Aidan (Nov 3, 2009)

I bet megan is a funny drunk


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

I quit drinking 18yrs ago when I knew i was having my son and I quit smoking almost 22yrs ago. I'm a good girl. When I did drink i like my Vodka straight up. That is good stuff.


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

hahaha well I drink the 4 loko cause I'm a small person and one of those suckers will have me gone, along with a fattie  As for alcohol, Crown please, or some really good Jack, the aged aged stuff, lol. Woo hoo party


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

For the girls who like girly drinks.. And for the guys who don't mind a girly drink and still wanna get TANKED...

Rum Runner:

2 parts Bacardi Light
1 part 99 bananas
1 part blackberry brandy
1 part orange juice
1 part pineapple juic
1 Floater of myers dark rum

you'll be drunk before ya know it


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

Nope her's a drink for ya, talk about knockin ya on yer ass, lmaooo

Caribou Lou - (anyone who listens to Tech Nine will know what this is)

1 pint glass
1 shot of Malibu Rum
2 shots of 151
and fill it with pineapple jiuce, I can gurantee you after one of those you will be nice and fuzzy feeling


----------



## Aidan (Nov 3, 2009)

someone tell me why i thought it was a good idea to drink abunch of tequila alone last night.. smh

ugh i feel like poop


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

because youre an alki?? lol jk man


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Aidan said:


> someone tell me why i thought it was a good idea to drink abunch of tequila alone last night.. smh
> 
> ugh i feel like poop


Oh no, never let Jose in that guy is trouble! Hope you feel better. A mighty alcholic told me Midol is the best thing to take for a hang over. Not 100% but he drinks like a fish so he's probly right. Or roll a J like I do.


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

Number one way to keep from getting a hang over....

*DRINK PLENTY OF WATER WHILE YOURE DRINKING!!! NO HANGOVER, GUARANTEED!*


----------



## vdubbinya (Oct 8, 2008)

apbtmom76 said:


> hahaha well I drink the 4 loko cause I'm a small person and one of those suckers will have me gone, *along with a fattie*  As for alcohol, Crown please, or some really good Jack, the aged aged stuff, lol. Woo hoo party


roflmao.


----------



## Aidan (Nov 3, 2009)

^yes best way to cure a hangover. get that going, eat some food and ur good.

oh but jose did help make for quite an eventful night in chat


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

I like a nice glass of merlot every now & again, which is good since I have mvp.


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

Aidan and drinking in chat, lmaooo, I just can't type when I'm drinking but I'm funny as hell, :rofl:


----------



## Aidan (Nov 3, 2009)

oh we were loosin it last night, everyone was retarded out of their minds


----------



## Chaos4ever (Oct 2, 2009)

Strongest drink I know is a Mongolian Mother .....
vodka 
gin
rum
tequila
triple sec
peach schnapps 
slow gin
pineapple 
oj
151 topper


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

hahah Aidan gonna have to join y'all again soon,


----------



## Sadie's Dad (Jul 9, 2009)

Can't forget the 3 wise men. Jack,Jim,Jose. it's a big shot almost 4 ounce shot. It's nasty but they make you feel so good after. Oh yeah Irish car bombs are good to.


----------

